# autosleeper clubman and gatcombe



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

Just a few questions hope someone can help.Looking for something bigger than the Bilbo.Like to keep with vw t4 t5.Like the idea of a glass fibre body as opposed to a coachbuilt.
1 what is the difference between a clubman anniversary and a Gatcombe?
2 Were can I hire one to try it out before purchase ?
3 Anyone got one anything I need to know before purchase ?


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I've sent you a PM


----------

